# Murray peerless 205-024c



## dkosh77 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hello I have a Widebody Murray with a Peerless 205-024c. It doesn't want to move, belt was changed but has no power I drained and refilled the tranny with Mobil 1 15-30 synthetic still no luck. Any help appreciated


----------



## BBY_Murray (Jun 14, 2011)

That transaxle has a known problem. They sell a bellows kit and new oil to solve the issue.

http://www.outdoordistributors.com/static/tecumseh-engines/TEC-799030.html


----------

